# Water Analysis



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So I'm starting to install iron filters. I've only done a few. I have also installed a few water softener systems, but not too many.

I just got my water analysis tester kit. Do any of you guys do water softeners and iron filter installations?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't install filtration systems other than those installed under a kitchen sink because I don't have enough calls for that, I'm not knowledgeable on programming the softener. Also the people who sell those systems install them cheap and illegally without a plumbing licence. I don't want to get involved with lawsuits resulting from someone getting sick or a simple unreasonable complaint.

Yep in my area you are responsible after the install for an unknown amount of time probably many many years even if the customer doesn't maintain it properly.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve installed one iron curtain and probably a few dozen softeners. The Capital City here has awesome water, but we still have lots of wells and my towns municipal water is really hard! I want to put in a softener in my house.... but that’s low on the priority list. 

Nice professional looking kit Tommy! We just take a sample to our supply house and they give us the results within a couple weeks for free.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We install lots of softeners and iron filters. We use watersoft brand softeners and filters, never had an issue with them other than regular maintenance and the company is really good with tech support.








.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve installed one iron curtain and probably a few dozen softeners. The Capital City here has awesome water, but we still have lots of wells and my towns municipal water is really hard! I want to put in a softener in my house.... but that’s low on the priority list.
> 
> Nice professional looking kit Tommy! We just take a sample to our supply house and they give us the results within a couple weeks for free.









A fellow local plumber who is also a good friend ordered me the kit with my last iron filter purchase. { I get my iron filters through him}. He's quite knowledgeable with water filtration and such and has been advising me since I'm new to this. 

There are a lot of folks around with wells in this area of N. FL. 

When I lived down in S. FL, most if not nearly all my customers had city water so I never did water filtration.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

WE install a good number of Clack water softeners....

they 100% are the best on the market and I have not gone back on
any of them since 2005... well water or city water they just chug along
we have installed well over 600 of them with no issues.... 

Now, Iron filters are another beast all together..... I got the test kit, but I have never used it. I have one air injection type of Iron filter 
ready to go in stock, but being in the middle of the city we rarely get calls for them.( I should never have bought it) ... Normally an iron filter goes hand in hand and installed with a water softener..at least around Indiana.....

We do get calls for Carbon filters to take out chlorine and other nasty things from the city water and are far more popular for us....

Tommy, my only advice I can give you is to Practice with the test kit a few times before you do it in front of the customer so you look like you know what you are doing....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

I realise I'm late to the party on this subject. But I do a ton of acid neutralizers and softeners. I also use clack heads and tanks made by aqua bubble. The ion exchange softeners do a great job at removing iron from water. I have a test kit I use occasionally but I like to sell my customers a lab test. We have a state approved lab that picks up samples from my office every Tuesday. That way we can test the well for bacteria as well. Also the supplier that I buy my units from offers free mineral tests to me. That's how I practiced using my kit. I'd send a sample to them and then compare the results to my tests. I operate in an area that has a huge amount of summer rentals. And since the chaos that went on in Flint many of the real estate agents require a clean water test every season. That gives us alot of chlorination jobs and water filtration jobs. I estimate we install at least 1 filtration job a week. It's become a huge part of my business the last 8 years or so. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

